# Hot or cold Transfers



## silly (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm a bit confused as to what best to use. Differences between Hot peel vs cold peel. Does it depend on material? cotton poly or blend.

Also, I've noticed 2 schools of thought on this forum. Those who say, press once and you're done.

And, those who say, press once, then press again with paper. What gives? Once sounds good to me. 

Hot or cold peel, what is the best? And where do you get your Plastisol?

thanks guys


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Hot peel when possible for a lighter hand and they are way easier to peel. Press once for plastisol transfers, twice for inkjet transfers.

I used to buy from F&M, then started bouncing around trying other makers but I'm going back to F&M, they are the most troublefree I've used.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Adding to what Rick said, cold peel will give you a more opaque look. But it also gives a more plastic feel to the print.


----------



## cerithomas (Jan 22, 2010)

Depends on the brand really, T jets hot peel and cold peel are very similar and wash/ feel virtually the same once cure pressed, I would recommend either of these papers, their amazing and have a great feel compared to other papers I have tried, more expensive but the cheaper papers sacrifice quality and usually crack, peel and fade where as this paper stretches and will never crack from experience.


----------

